# Teichumbau aus der Not heraus



## Wackenmaniac (6. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin hier im Forum ja schon etwas länger angemeldet, lese jedoch meistens nur mit und schreibe eher seltener was. Das möchte ich nun ändern und euch an meinem Teichumbau teilhaben lassen. Das ganze ist natürlich nicht ganz uneigennützig, da doch noch einige Probleme bestehen für die eine Lösung her muss 

Aber vielleicht fangen wir mal vorne an und ich stelle mich noch kurz vor, da ich das bisher versäumt habe. Also, ich bin der Stephan komme aus dem schönen Münsterland und bin Promotionsstudent der Paläontologie. Der Teich, um den sich zumindest bei mir momentan alles gedanklich dreht, befindet sich im Garten meines Elternhauses und wurde ca. im Jahr 1996 gebaut (so genau weiß ich das leider nicht mehr). Seit 2009 kümmere ich mich meistens darum und war bisher auch damit zufrieden. Mir war immer bewusst das wir beim Anlegen einige Fehler gemacht haben und gedanklich war ein Umbau auch schon mehr oder minder eingplant, allerdings erst wenn ich weiß wo es mich mal hinverschlägt. Jetzt hat sich im Frühjahr aber ergeben, dass der Teich ordentlich Wasser verloren hat. Daraufhin haben wir uns auf die Suche nach einem Loch gemacht, jedoch feststellen müssen, dass sich eine Naht von zwei PVC Bahnen löst, die wir damals mit Tangit verschweißt haben. Dass ganze gibt es hier zu lesen:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/geschweißte-naht-löst-sich.42261/

Es wurde durch den Familienrat beschlossen, dass der Teich beibehalten wird und ich umbauen darf (Mir ist dabei ein ziemlicher Stein vom Herzen gefallen, da ich an dem Loch doch ziemlich hänge).
Da wir vier Kois und einige Goldfische haben, muss dass Ganze jetzt auch recht flott gehen, da die natürlich noch vor dem Winter zurück müssen, da wir keine IH haben. Die Fische schwimmen zur Zeit in einem Intex Pool, den ich mit Teichfolie ausgelegt habe, bei uns in der Garage (Bild siehe Anhang) Urlaub habe ist schon eingereicht, so dass ich die letzte Juliwoche und die ersten beiden Augustwochen voll loslegen kann, in der Hoffnung dann auch das Gröbste hin zu bekommen.

So und dann kommen wir mal zum Zustand wie es momentan aussieht. Der Teich ist ca. 6-7 m lang und 4 m breit. An der tiefsten Stellte sind es so 1,50-1,60 m je nach Füllstand. Das tiefste Loch ist ca. 1,50 x 1,50 m in der Fläche, was mir schon immer etwas Bauchschmerzen mit den Kois bereitet hat, da es gerade im Winter doch recht eng ist. Aber da gerade der letzte Winter ja nicht wirklich einer war, ging bisher immer alles gut. Hab im Anhang mal ein paar Fotos hochgeladen, wo man, glaube ich, ganz gut sehen kann wie es derzeit ausschaut 

Von der Fläche her soll der Teich so bleiben wie er ist, aber die Tiefe möchte ich gerne auf 2m haben und in der Fläche, vom Tiefen, auf 4x2,5 m gehen. Bisher sind auch mehere Stufen vorhanden, die in der Form auch nicht bestehen bleiben sollen, so dass nur noch das Tiefe bestehen bleiben soll und eine 30-40 cm  Zone, in der dann die Pflanzen stehen. BA und Skimmer und das ganze in Schwerkraft sind auch eingeplant, auch wenn ich den Filterbau wahrscheinlich in das nächste Frühjahr schieben werde, da mir die drei Wochen etwas knapp für alles sind. Für den Filterkeller habe ich einen überdachten Bereich bei dem ich 5x1,5m Platz habe (auch dazu ein Bild im Anhang). Mauern oder ähnliche Sachen, also beim Teich an sich, brauche ich bei uns nicht, da wir einen schweren Lehmboden haben, den man ohne Probleme senkrecht abböschen kann.

Allerdings befindet sich unter dem Teich noch eine Bodenplatte von einem ehemaligen Haus, was da in den 50 und 60iger Jahren mal gestanden hat. Wir haben damals nicht tiefer gegraben, da wir auf die Bodenplatte gestoßen sind und uns das nicht antun wollten. Jetzt muss ich da aber definitiv durch. Ich hab zwar noch die Hoffnung das ich da mit unserem Abbruchhammer durch komme, aber wenn alle Stricke reißen, muss wohl doch der schwere Presslufthammer ausgeliehen werden.

So, was jetzt nächstes WE ansteht ist erstmal, dass wir alles mit der Schlauchwaage ausmessen und ich mal eine Zeichnung mache wie das ganze aussehen soll. Da wir ein etwas abschüssiges Grundstück haben müssen erstmal die Maße her, sonst wird das nix.

Werde hier auf jeden Fall weiter berichten. Wenn jetzt schon Anregungen, Kritik oder Ideen eurerseits da sind, bitte her damit. Ich kann gerade alles an Input gebrauchen, was ich bekommen kann.

Schöne Grüße,

Stephan


----------



## jolantha (7. Juli 2014)

hi, Stephan,
da hast Du Dir ja richtig was vorgenommen . 
Was mir als Allererstes wieder einfällt, planst du einen Bodenablauf ??
Ich hab nämlich keinen, und ärgere mich doof und dusselig darüber.  Bei 2 m Tiefe wäre es
nämlich angebracht. 
Willst Du Dir das wirklich antun, und den ganzen Beton rauskloppen ? 
Wenn Du die Tiefe von 1,50 m einfach nur verbreiterst, reicht der Platz doch allemal für Deine Fische.
Glaub ich jedenfalls.


----------



## paulo (7. Juli 2014)

Hallo Stephan, ich drück dir die Daumen, dass du deinen Umbau dieses Jahr noch gut über die Runden kriegst!
(Genügend Zeit und drei Woch Urlaub sprechen ja dafür) 
Ich freu mich schon hier die ganze Story weiter zu lesen.

@jolantha 



Wackenmaniac schrieb:


> BA und Skimmer und das ganze in Schwerkraft sind auch eingeplant





Gruß
Paul


----------



## Wackenmaniac (7. Juli 2014)

Hi,

wie Paul schon richtig zitiert hat sind BA und Skimmer in der Planung mit drin. Dazu noch ein Filterkeller, der aber wahrscheinlich erst im Frühjahr angegangen wird, da muss ich mal schauen. Deshalb wird nächstes We auch erstmal alles ausgemessen und eine Zeichung erstellt um die Maße zu bekommen. Wie geschrieben ist unser Garten etwas abschüssig weshalb der Filterkeller wahrscheinlich recht tief ausfallen wird, um auf das Teichniveau zu kommen, dass werde ich dann aber sehen.

Was die Bodenplatte angeht habe ich zur Zeit noch die leise Hoffnung, dass 40 Jahre Erdbegräbnis ihre Spuren hinterlassen haben. Wenn man die älteren Generationen in unserer Nachbarschaft nach den Häusern fragt, die da mal in zweiter Reihe gestanden haben, werden die immer Behlfsheime genannt, die sowieso nur als Zwischenlösung gedacht waren. Daher besteht noch die Hoffnung das da nicht ganz soviel Wert auf Haltbarkeit gelegt wurde. Andererseits wurde nach dem Krieg mit dem gebaut was da war, so dass ich mich in der Richtung auch schon auf das Schlimmste gefasst mache.

Die 2 m sind halt so ein Ziel was ich mir selbst gesteckt habe. Wenn mir da seitens der Bodenplatte zuviel Gegenwehr entgegen schlägt, werde ich das wohl nochmal überdenken, so wie ich mich kenne


----------



## jolantha (7. Juli 2014)

Danke Paul, 
hab ich latürnich mal wieder zu haspelig gelesen


----------



## Wackenmaniac (8. Juli 2014)

So, dann vielleicht nochmal was zum Thema Folie, was ich mir da so gedacht habe. Die kann zwar erst bestellt werden, wenn das Loch da ist, aber im Prinzip würde ich da jetzt schon ganz gerne wissen ob das alles so seine Richtigkeit hat und wo man die am Besten weg bekommt.
Bisher war ja PVC Folie verbaut. Aufgrund der Undichtigkeit, die sich dieses Jahr ergeben hat, und einiger Erfahrungsberichte, soll jetzt auf EPDM gegangen werden. Soweit ich das beurteilen kann, scheint da die Folie von Firestone meist die erste Wahl zu sein. Stärke wäre dann 1,15 mm. Reicht das, oder sollte man da doch eine Nummer stärker nehmen? Wo habt ihr so eure Folien bestellt bzw. gekauft?

Was mich bisher noch, in Bezug auf die EPDM-Folie, verunsichert, sind die Angaben die bei Naturagart auf der Seite zum Weiterreiß-Widerstand gemacht werden. Angeblich gibt sich die EPDM da nicht viel im Vergleich zu Papier. Auf der anderen Seite habe ich bisher aber auch nichts im Netz gefunden, dass das tatsächlich mal irgendwem passiert wäre. Wie sind da eure Erfahrungen?

Bisher haben wir unter der Folie kein Vlies liegen. Auch das soll sich jetzt ändern. Zwar war erst die Überlegung die alte Folie dazu zu benutzen, aber da die dann doch, auf Grund der Grabarbeiten, zu großen Teilen raus muss solls jetzt gescheit gemacht werden. Wie schon geschrieben haben wir einen relativ schweren Lehmboden. Allerdings kann ich mich noch dunkel daran erinnern das bei der ersten Teichgrabaktion einiges an Schutt zum Vorschein kam. Wahrscheinlich von dem alten Haus, welches da mal stand. Daher möchte ich auf Nummer sicher gehen und 500er Vlies verbauen. Der Teichboden wird zusätzlich mit Sand geebnet bevor das Vlies drauf kommt. Kann man das so machen, oder gibt es andere Herangehensweisen?

Bin für alle Anregungen, Kritik und Tips dankbar, also immer mal her damit


----------



## Zacky (8. Juli 2014)

Zum Thema Folie will ich eigentlich nur die Überlegung einbringen, ob es ein ganzes Stück Folie wird oder es vor Ort verlegt werden sollte.

Wenn es EPDM-Folie werden sollte, gibt es die nach meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen eh' nur am Stück und wird so in die Teichgrube gelegt. Eine Verlegen und Anpassen vor Ort habe ich bei EPDM noch nicht gehört oder gelesen. Den einen Nachteil den ich dabei jedoch sehe, ist dass es ganz schön Falten wirft und evtl. etliche Quadratmeter Folie unnötig bezahlt werden müssen. Faktisch, habe ich da aber keine Erfahrung und habe bislang nur 1 x beim Verlegen von EPDM-Folie geholfen.

Ein Vlies 500gr/m² sollte bei einem sauberen Sandboden schon ausreichend sein. 

Bei PVC-Folie wäre demnach auch ein Verlegen vor Ort möglich, was zum Einen faltenfrei wäre und zum Anderen du bei einem guten Folienlieferanten nur die tatsächliche Menge an m² bezahlen würdest. So war es bei mir in beiden Fällen der Folienarbeiten, vor Ort gemacht, faltenfrei verlegt und preislich fair.

Was die Gestaltung deiner Teichgrube betrifft, würde ich ggf. die Seitenwände mit Zementputz und Armierungsdraht (billig auch mit Hasendraht) abziehen. So könntest auch evtl. spitze Kanten besser kaschieren oder glätten. Auch bei naturgewachsenen Lehmböden haben hier schon so manche Teichbesitzer richtig Pech gehabt und ihnen ist beim Ablassen des Teiches die Seitenwand hinter der Folie eingedrückt worden. Muss nicht, aber kann...

Insbesondere bei recht steilen bzw. direkt senkrechten Teichwänden.


----------



## Wackenmaniac (8. Juli 2014)

Besten Dank schonmal Zacky.

Am liebsten hätte ich das schon faltenfrei, nur scheuen mich da einfach die Kosten ein bisschen. Hab mal was davon gelesen, dass man beim Verlegen etwa das doppelte des eigentlichen qm²-Preises rechnen muss, was dann schon eine ganze Hausnummer höher wäre. Wie schon geschrieben ist die ganze Aktion dieses Jahr so gar nicht geplant gewesen. Auch wenn ich das alles möglichst gescheit haben will muss ich mich im Budget leider zurückhalten weshalb ich bisher das Verlegen-lassen komplett außen vorgelassen habe. 



Zacky schrieb:


> Was die Gestaltung deiner Teichgrube betrifft, würde ich ggf. die Seitenwände mit Zementputz und Armierungsdraht (billig auch mit Hasendraht) abziehen. So könntest auch evtl. spitze Kanten besser kaschieren oder glätten. Auch bei naturgewachsenen Lehmböden haben hier schon so manche Teichbesitzer richtig Pech gehabt und ihnen ist beim Ablassen des Teiches die Seitenwand hinter der Folie eingedrückt worden. Muss nicht, aber kann...
> 
> Insbesondere bei recht steilen bzw. direkt senkrechten Teichwänden.



Überlegt hatte ich in die Richtung auch schon. Hast du dafür vielleicht mal ein Beispiel? Bisher hab ich noch nicht wirklich Bilder in der Richtung gefunden, und da ich sowas immer erstmal sehen muss.... 

Auf der anderen Seite sehe ich bei uns in der Ecke halt immer die Baugruben die komplett senkrecht abgeböscht werden und selbst bei Starkregen passiert da nichts. Klar die sind nicht für die Ewigkeit gemacht, aber den Teich lässt man ja auch nicht wochenlang ab, außer man will bzw. muss umbauen


----------



## Zacky (8. Juli 2014)

Wie das aussehen kann, wäre hier bei @Andre 69 Teichbau 2012 gut zu sehen...direkt Beitrag #64 und ein paar davor geht es aber schon gut los.


----------



## zAiMoN (8. Juli 2014)

Hallo, 

Habe was gelesen von Koi, 

- wie soll der Teich nach dem Umbau denn sein? Naturteich gemischt und nicht mehr neue Koi ?
(ohne große Filtertechnik )

-dann muss ja nicht unbedingt die Folie faltenfrei eingeschweißt werden.

Und wenn du wegen der Betonbodenplatte nicht weiterkommst könnte man ja aufmauern ,

sofern das überhaupt möglich und denn finanziell gewünscht ist.

Gruß


----------



## Wackenmaniac (8. Juli 2014)

Zacky schrieb:


> Wie das aussehen kann, wäre hier bei @Andre 69 Teichbau 2012 gut zu sehen...direkt Beitrag #64 und ein paar davor geht es aber schon gut los.



Besten Dank dafür, sieht auf jeden Fall sehr sauber aus die Lösung 

@zAiMoN: Also bisher sind 4 Koi da und die sollen auch bleiben. Man soll halt niemlas nie sagen, weshalb wahrscheinlich noch 2-3 dazu kommen. Das hab ich mir dann aber auch als absolute Obergrenze gesetzt. Rein vom Teich her wird es gemischt. Bisher hatte ich das Glück, dass die vier die Pflanzen nicht angerührt haben, weshalb auch wieder Pflanzen rein kommen. Für die Fische selbst wird halt das Tiefe auf 2 m erweitert - wenn es denn klappt - und das ganze auf einer Fläche von 4 x 2 - 2,5m. So jedenfalls der Plan. Bis jetzt lief der Teich noch mit einem gepumpten System, was aber an seine Grenzen kam. Soll jetzt auf Schwerkraft mit BA und Skimmer umgestellt werden. Der Platz wäre da (Siehe erster Beitrag letztes Bild). Muss da nur ein bisschen mit dem Gefälle im Garten tricksen. Filterbau würde ich dann über den Winter machen, da es dieses Jahr mit Einfahren und so nix mehr wird. Hab ja den eingelaufenen Filter noch an der Zwischenhälterung am laufen.
Mauern kommt für mich momentan nicht in Frage. Kleinere Sachen traue ich mir in der Richtung zwar zu, aber das übersteigt dann doch meine Kompentzen und das alles machen lassen geht dann wieder zu sehr ins Geld. Hatte mir dann auch schon überlegt die Falten zu verkleben. Zwar ändert das an der Optik nicht wirklich was, nur ist es wahrscheinlich sauberer. Bei den Teichen die ich bisher gesehen haben, habe mich die Falten eigentlich nie wirklich gestört.


----------



## Zacky (8. Juli 2014)

Hi Stephan.

Das Thema "abrutschen vom Sand" gibt es gerade hier in dem Nachbarforum "Koi-Live" ganz aktuell.


----------



## Wackenmaniac (8. Juli 2014)

Zacky schrieb:


> Hi Stephan.
> 
> Das Thema "abrutschen vom Sand" gibt es gerade hier in dem Nachbarforum "Koi-Live" ganz aktuell.



Auch dafür ein Danke! Wie geschrieben habe ich mir bislang darüber eigentlich gar keine Sorgen gemacht. Wie geschrieben ist das bei uns ein wirklich schwerer Lehmboden. Bei dem Zeug hat man schon immer das Problem wenn das nur ein bisschen zu feucht ist, dass das nicht vom Spaten bzw. der Hacke abgeht. Ingenieurgeologie und Bodenkunde ist bei mir zwar schon nen bissel was her, aber Bedenken hätte ich dabei nicht. Die Lösung mit dem Hasendraht und dem Zementputz gefällt mir aber dennoch allein auf Grund der Tatsache, dass man dass ganze etwas runder modellieren kann, was so etwas schwer werden könnte.


----------



## Wackenmaniac (17. Juli 2014)

So, 

bin am WE mal ein bisschen mit den Zollstock und der Schlauchwaage durch unseren Garten gerannt und bin heute endlich mal zum zeichnen gekommen. Herausgekommen ist bisher diese Profilzeichnung:

 
Hoffe mal, dass man die wesentlichen Sachen einigermaßen erkennt. Mein dickstes Problem bisher ist die Breite des Filterkellers. Wenn da 17,5 Schalsteine verbaut werden, wie bisher geplant, dann wird das ne extrem enge Geschichte mit 115 cm Breite. Bisher hatte ich vor IBC mit 640l als Filter zu bauen. Die sind aber auch noch 80 cm breit. Bleiben dann noch 35 cm zum hantieren und Rohre müssen auch noch rein. In der Länge kann ich zwar bis zu 4 m gehen, aber wenns geht hätte ich das gerne kürzer und so kompakt es eben geht.

Hat da jemand vielleicht ein Idee ob man da irgendwas schmaleres bekommen kann?

Setz mich, wenn die Zeit es zulässt als nächstes an die Draufsicht bzw. werkel weiter an der Profilansicht rum. Versprochen 

Ansonsten bin ich wie immer für jede Kritik, Anregung oder sonstige Ideen dankbar. Immer her damit


----------



## Wackenmaniac (20. Juli 2014)

Gestern dann mal wieder etwas gemacht und den Teich weiter ausgeräumt. Aufgrund der Temperaturen ging es eher schleppend voran und ich bin nicht ganz fertig geworden. Hier dann mal das Ergebnis:
    

Zudem war gestern Ortstermin mit einem Baggerfahrer der das Ausheben unter Umständen übernimmt. Bisher besteht aber noch das Problem, dass der Bagger in den Garten muss und nicht durch die einzigste Tür passt die wir haben. Lösungsansatz bisher ist, den Bagger per Radlader über die entsprechende Mauer (ca. 3 m hoch zu heben. So ganz kann ich mir das zwar noch nicht vorstellen, aber wir werden sehen ob es funktioniert.


----------



## Wackenmaniac (23. Juli 2014)

Heute habe ich mich mal ein bisschen mit dem Thema Folie auseinandergesetzt. Es wird jetzt eine 1,15mm EPDM von Firestone mit einem 500er oder 1000er Vlies. Momentan tendiere ich zum 1000er, einfach um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen. 

Bestellen würde ich gerne bei teichbedarf24.de bzw. teichfolie-onlineshop.de. Die bieten die Sachen in Komplettpakten an und sind preislich sehr attraktiv. Hab mal ein bisschen nach Erfahrungen anderer mit dem Laden geschaut und bisher nicht wirklich was negatives gefunden. Sind meist allerings auch schon was älter die Berichte. Hat irgendwer in letzter Zeit mit dem Laden zu tun gehabt und kann mir mal berichten wie es gelaufen ist? Auch gerne per PN.


----------



## Wackenmaniac (1. Aug. 2014)

Mal wieder ein kurzes update. Die erste Woche Urlaub ist rum und der Teich - bzw. jetzt nur noch Loch - so weit klar, dass der Bagger morgen kommen kann. 

    

Die Folie ist raus, die Pflanzen und der Kies auch. Ist doch ein ziemlicher Haufen, den ich da raus geholt habe.

 

Die Schubkarren für morgen stehen auch schon bereit um den Aushub aus dem Garten zu bekommen. Insgesamt werden wir zu sechst das Zeug rauskarren.

 

Dann hab ich die Woche schonmal die Platten an der Stelle weggenommen, wo der Filterkeller hin soll.

 

Hinten, also an der Regentonne, wurde dann schonmal per Hand runter geschachtet um zu schauen, wie da die bestehenden Fundamente liegen. Bei dem rechten und dem Fundament unter der Regentonne bekommen wir keine Probleme, da die schön geschalt wurden. Links sind noch Kantsteine hochkant in ein Betonbett gesetzt worden, die den Hügel am Teich abfangen. Die müssen beim schachten mit dem Bagger erstmal stehen bleiben. Dann werde ich die mit Balken abfangen und dann das Betonbett wegstemmen. Die Schalsteine sollten dann anschließend genug Widerstand bieten, dass mir da nix weggeht.

  

So, soweit zum Stand der Dinge. Morgen um sieben geht es dann ans Eingemachte. Werde euch dann hoffentlich morgen abend das Ergebnis hier präsentieren können.


----------



## muh.gp (1. Aug. 2014)

Coole Sache! Bin gespannt wie es weiter geht!

Grüße,
 Holger


----------



## Wackenmaniac (1. Aug. 2014)

muh.gp schrieb:


> Bin gespannt wie es weiter geht!



Und ich erst 
Hoffe nur, dass wir an alles gedacht haben. Das Ding ist halt das relativ viel bestehen bleiben soll von der Optik, so wie es jetzt ist. Im Bestand bauen ist meistens dann doch um einiges schwieriger als alles einmal platt zu machen und bei null anzufangen, zumal man vieles erst dann sieht wenn man es macht. Aber, und das ist echt das Gute, mir stehen einige Leute zur Seite die viel am Bau gemacht haben bzw. noch machen. Und je mehr man dann redet desto klarer werden bestimmte Sachen dann oder man wird mit der __ Nase auf Themen gedrückt die man bisher noch so gar nicht auf dem Schirm hatte. Und das Forum hier hilft natürlich auch enorm


----------



## Wackenmaniac (2. Aug. 2014)

So kurze Statusmeldung. So sieht es jetzt aus:
  

Sieht auf den Bildern irgendwie kleiner aus als es wirklich ist. Das unser Boden schwer ist, wusste ich, aber so schwer hatte ich das nicht erwartet. Die vermeintliche Bodenplatte hat sich als eine Lage Festgestein entpuppt. Ging aber ganz gut raus. Insgesamt hat die Aktion jetzt sieben Stunden gedauert. Zwei 15 m³ Container sind es geworden. Nicht ganz voll, da dass sonst zu schwer geworden wäre, aber gut. 
Bin froh das morgen Sonntag ist und ich da nix machen muss. Am Montag werden dann erstmal die Rohre besorgt und der BA sollte dann auch ankommen. Dann geht es weiter. Fundament für den Filterkeller und das aufmauern, dann wahrscheinlich Freitag und Samstag mit einem Bekannten der Maurer ist. Vorher natürlich noch die Kantsteine abfangen und das Fundament wegstemmen. 
Gibt also noch viel zu tun. Aber jetzt habe ich erstmal FEIERABEND!!!


----------



## Wackenmaniac (4. Aug. 2014)

Und weiter geht das hier mal (allerdings ohne Fotos, da sich an der Baustelle nicht viel getan hat). 
Heute morgen war erstmal shopping angesagt. Die KG 2000 Rohre wurden besorgt und noch ein bisschen Zementmörtel um mal probieren zu können wie das mit dem modellieren klappen könnte. Dann schonmal eine Großbestellung Sikaflex 221 aufgegeben zum Falten- und Steine kleben und mein Bestellung mit dem BA, Skimmer, Zugschiebern und Flanschen ist heute auch angekommen. 

Und genau dazu hab ich noch eine Frage die mir hoffentlich wer beantworten kann. Der BA ist ja aus ABS und die KG 2000 Rohre aus PP. Lässt sich so also nicht verbinden. Mein Plan ist jetzt ein Stück normales KG Rohr in den BA mit Tangit zu kleben und dann mit KG 2000 weiter zu machen. Gleiches gilt für die Flansche. Aber welches Tangit nehme ich da jetzt. Irgendwie gehen da anscheinend die Meinungen auseinander. In einem Nachbarforum steht eine Aussage von Henkel, dass man dazu Tangit PVC-U nehmen sollte. Andere user sind aber Meinung, dass man das mit Tangit ABS machen sollte. Was sagt ihr dazu, bzw. wie sind da eure Erfahrungen?

Am Nachmittag ging es dann weiter mit schachten. Die Rohre müssen ja noch durch ein bestehendes Beet durch. Hatte eigentlich erst vor dadurch zu bohren, aber nachdem ich den Aushub am Samstag gesehen habe wird es jetzt eine Kombination aus schachten und bohren. Deshalb schonmal passend tief gebuddelt, dass ich von beiden Seiten "nur" noch jeweils einen halben Meter durch den dicken Lehm durch muss. Hoffe es klappt 

Morgen erstmal das bestehende Fundament abfangen und einen Pumpensumpf anlegen. Momentan steht noch etwas Sickerwasser in der Grube. Das muss da jetzt erstmal raus, da sonst die Schuhe zu schwer werden, wenn man in dem nassen Lehm drin rum läuft. Gibt dann auch wieder Bilder, versprochen...


----------



## Wackenmaniac (8. Aug. 2014)

Es sind dann doch ein paar mehr Tage in Land gezogen bis ich mich wieder melde. Aber das Wetter ist gut, der Tag lang und arbeitsreich und der Boden schwer. Da setzt man sich abends dann nicht mehr so unbedingt gerne hin um noch was zu schreiben 

Am meisten ist die Woche am Filterkeller gemacht worden. Zunächst mussten die Kantsteine, die den dahinter liegenden Hügel abfangen, gesichert werden, um dann dass Fundament wegstemmen zu können und dann auf Endbreite zu kommen. Dazu hier mal mein neues Liebelingsspielzeug, welches mir von einem Bekannten zur Verfügung gestellt wurde.

 

Das Teil macht zwar tierisch was weg, allerdings auch ziemlich lange Arme. 
Gestern haben wir dann das Streifenfundament verschalt und gegossen. Das ganze ging bis halb elf abends, und da ich den Tag noch das letzte wegschaufeln und stemmen musste, war ich dann doch mehr als froh als wir endlich fertig waren. Das sieht dann jetzt so aus:

 

Da sieht man dann auch meine Abfangmaßnahmen. Bisher kommt da nix Richtung Loch. Hab ein paar Kontrollstellen die ich mir immer anschaue, und bisher ist da alles gut.
Montag geht es dann weiter mit den Schalsteinen. Das sind jetzt doch 11,5 und nicht 17,5 geworden. Dadurch gewinne ich es etwas an Breite und halten wird es allemal.

 

Hatte die auch alle schonmal in der Hand, da die von der Einfahrt in unsere Garage mussten. Die Säcke Zement im übrigen auch 
Was jetzt noch fehlt ist die Verrohrung. Die Rohre sind schon da, jedoch hab ich etwas wenige Bögen gekauft, dass wird aber morgen nachgeholt.

 

Ersten Durchbruch habe ich auch fertig. Hinter der Mauer habe ich ein Loch geschachtet und dann unter der Mauer drunter her. So Sch.... der Boden auch zum Graben ist, bei solchen Spielchen ist das eine tolle Sache, die man bei einem Sandboden, glaube ich, nicht zu probieren braucht.

 

Etwas tiefer muss ich da noch um dann mit zwei 30° Bögen etwas schräg nach oben zu kommen, damit ich mir im Filterkeller nicht ständig die Knöchel an den Zugschiebern anhaue.
An einer Stelle hab ich dann die Woche noch die Methode Hasendraht und Putz ausprobiert. Da hab ich jetzt leider kein Foto von, aber es funktioniert ganz gut. Damit werde ich auf jeden Fall die Festgesteinschicht verkleiden, die ich im tiefen Bereich habe, sobald die Rohre liegen. Darüber kommt dicker Lehm, den man nur ordentlich nass machen muss und dann glatt ziehen kann.
Ansonsten wurde die Woche der Paketbote ein guter Freund, da noch einiges an Material geliefert wurde.

 

Folie und Vlies sind ebenfalls auf dem Weg. Ist jetzt 1,15 EPDM mit einem 1000er Vlies geworden.
Nachdem ich in meiner Zwischenhälterung etwas Probleme mit Nitrit hatte und die Fische etwas komisch wurden ist momentan alles gut. Es wir fleißig gebettelt und sich um jeden Krümmel Futter gestritten. Ich drücke beide Daumen, dass es dabei bleibt... 

 

So, für morgen steht dann erstmal an, die Verschalung zu entfernen und die Rohre durch zu bekommen. Dann sind die großen Grabungen erstmal fertig.
Wenn irgendwer was zu meckern, zu beanstanden oder zu fragen hat, immer her damit. Jetzt kann ich Fehler noch glatt bügeln. Dass wird bald dann anders aussehen


----------



## Wackenmaniac (10. Aug. 2014)

Wollte mal kurz noch die Bilder nachreichen, die ich das letzte Mal vergessen hatte zu schießen. Hier sieht man wie das mit der Lehmschicht laufen soll:

 

Im Prinzip braucht man das nur ordentlich nass machen und dann kann man das mit etwas Druck gut mit der Hand glatt ziehen. Die Risse kommen daher, dass ich das letzten Montag gemacht habe und seitdem die Sonne da ein paar Stunden draufstand.
Hier dann mal die Ecke wo das Festgestein mit Hasendraht und Putz probehalber verkleidet wurde:

 

Sobald die Rohre drin sind, werden wir das komplett so auskleiden, da das harte Zeug immer genau so abbricht, wie man es gerade nicht haben will.

Gestern wurde dann noch die Verschalung weggenommen und die ersten eineinhalb Löcher für die Rohre gebohrt:

   

Das Bohren wird mit einem Handbohrer gemacht. Ist eine ziemliche Sysphus Arbeit, da man bei dem Boden immer nur eine Drehung schafft und dann den Bohrer erst wieder rausziehen muss, da dass Zeug vorne alles verklebt. Wer da eine bessere Idee hat, immer her damit. Für das erste Loch hab ich nämlich gut zwei Stunden gebraucht.
Mir ist bewusst, dass die Rohre normal in ein Sandbett gehören, was auch auf den größten Teil der Strecke gemacht wird. An der Stelle geht es aber leider nicht zu schachten, da zum einen ein __ Buchsbaum im Weg ist, der bestehen bleiben muss, da es sonst Ärger gibt und zum anderen genau über den Rohren eine Dicke Wurzel vom __ Efeu ist, was ebenfalls da bleiben soll. Rein vom Material her, hab ich da auch keine Bedenken. Bei KG 2000 merkt man schon beim schneiden, dass das eine andere Geschichte wie das normale KG Rohr ist.
Wie immer gilt wenn es was zu fragen, meckern oder beanstanden gibt, keine Scheu und immer her damit....


----------



## Wackenmaniac (15. Aug. 2014)

Wie gerne würde ich hier mehr schreiben und mehr Bilder posten, aber die Woche war selten vor 22 Uhr Feierabend und langsam geht es an die Kondition. Dafür ist der Filterkeller heute fertig geworden (also die Schalsteine hochziehen und das verfüllen)..

 

Die Aktion hab ich zeitlich völlig unterschätzt. Man sieht aber auch, dass die Balken, die die Fundamente gegenseitig abgefangen haben, weg sind und es hält. 
Das war ja so eine meiner größten Sorgen, dass mir da was entgegen kommt, aber bisher hält alles. Einziges Problem ist eine feuchte Ecke. Wir nehmen an, dass da eine Drainage von der Garage liegt. Mal schauen ob sich das mit der Zeit gibt oder da nochmal Dichtschlämme oder sowas drauf muss. 
Hier dann mal die Rohre die vom Teich kommen und in den Filterkeller gehen:

 

Die Verrohrung ist im Prinzip auch soweit fertig.

 

Der Bodenablauf ist betoniert, auch wenn es auf dem Bild, wegen dem Schlamm, nicht so aussieht. Teilweise sind die Rohre auch schon wieder zugeschüttet. Was momentan einfach nicht klappen will ist das Abdrücken des Bodenablaufs. Hab jetzt ein paar Versuche hinter mir aber irgendwie bekomme ich das am BA nicht witklich dicht, um zu schauen ob da alles in der Verrohrung dicht ist. Am Besten hat es bisher noch mit einem Gummiball funktioniert, den ich halb abgelassen, stramm reingesteckt und verkeilt habe und anschließend relativ stramm aufgepumpt habe. Das läuft mir dann bis fast zum Filterkeller voll und dann gibt des Ball doch nach. Wahrscheinlich ist der Ball nicht stramm genug aufgeblasen. Allerdings hab ich da auch immer ein wenig Schiss dass mir der BA reißt wenn ich da Vollgas gebe. Für Tips wäre ich da sehr dankbar.... 
Ansonsten dann heute noch etwas mit dem Verputzen voran gekommen, wie man auf dem Bild oben sehen kann.
Ach ja und die Folie und das Vlies sind da.

 

Zeitlich klappt es zwar nicht ganz wie ich das gewollt hätte, aber klappen sollte es dennoch bis Mitte übernächster Woche Wasser drin zu haben..... Hoffe ich 

Wie immer gilt: Wer was zu beanstanden, fragen oder sonst wie beizutragen hat, her damit!


----------



## Wackenmaniac (16. Aug. 2014)

Heute hatte ich etwas Hilfe von meinem Bruder. Der hat zwar auch bei den Mauer und Betonarbeiten am Filterkeller geholfen, da die abends liefen, hat aber leider keinen Urlaub für den Zeitraum des Umbaus bekommen. Wäre schön gewesen, denn dann wären wir sicherlich schon fertig, aber da muss man dann halt leider durch.
Heute morgen waren wir dann etwas mutiger mit dem aufpumpen des Balls und das Abdrücken des BA hat endlich funktioniert. 

 

Nicht schön, aber es funktioniert. Bisher ist kein Wasser am Ende des Rohrs verloren gegangen.

 

Dann ist heute die Verkleidung der Festgesteinsschicht fertig geworden.

 

Des Weiteren wurden die Rohre für den Skimmer und den Rücklauf verkleidet. Erstmal schön Vlies um die Rohre, dann etwas mit Hasendraht modelliert und etwas von dem Schlamm aus dem tiefen loch hinter geschmissen. Dann etwas warten und anschließend angefangen vorne mit Putz zu verkleiden. Ist noch nicht ganz fertig aber viel ist es auch nicht mehr. Muss halt immer etwas schauen mit der Feuchtigkeit, dass da nichts abrutscht, daher geht das leider nicht auf einmal.

 

Ebenfalls wurde dann heute das Mörtelbett an der Natursteinmauer erstellt, so dass man die Folie da etwas sauberer legen kann. Dazu einfach Hasendraht davor genagelt und passend gebogen, und dann den Mörtel dran geschmissen.

 

Der letzte Rest an Aushub, der noch aus dem tiefen Loch kam wurde dann noch beseitigt und noch hinter die Mauern vom Filterkeller geschüttet, da uns leider der Beton ausgegangen war. Die bestehenden Fundamente sind aber alle abgefangen, so dass da eigentlich nichts passieren dürfte und das verfüllen jetzt nur rein optische Gründe hat.
Leider muss ich Montag wieder arbeiten. Da ich aber in der "glücklichen" Lage als Doktorant bin nur eine halbe Stelle zu haben, kann ich meine Stunden Anfang der Woche wegarbeiten, so dass ich Mittwochnachmittag weiter machen kann. Dann werd ich die letzten Feinarbeiten am Loch machen. Also größere Löcher Stopfen und noch etwas modellieren. Donnerstag wird dann das Vlies rein gelegt und zu Freitag werde ich mir ein paar Leute organisieren, damit dann endlich die Folie rein kommt. Hoffe mal, dass der Plan aufgeht....


----------



## Wackenmaniac (17. Aug. 2014)

Da ja heute Sonntag ist, mache ich mir momentan ein paar Gedanken zu Detailfragen. Momentan hab ich noch ein kleines Problem damit, wie wir die Teichfolie an die bestehende Natursteinmauer anbinden. 

Bislang bestand der Plan darin die Klemmleiste von Naturagart zu nehmen und die Folie damit an die Mauer zu dübeln. Dahinter und dazwischen alles schön mit Sikaflex abdichten. Was mir aber jetzt etwas Kopfzerbrechen bereitet ist die bestehende Rundung in der Mauer. Hab die Leiste von Naturagart bisher noch nicht in den Fingern gehabt deshalb weiß ich nicht ob man das mit der Rundung so hinbekommt.

Um die Mauer geht es:

 

Hat hier jemand Erfahrungen mit der Leiste? Gibt es andere Lösungen die mir bisher noch nicht bekannt sind und bei solchen Rundungen eventuell praktikabeler sind?

Wäre super wenn mir da wer helfen könnte. Möchte jetzt ungerne 12 m Leiste bestellen um dann festzustellen, dass das doch nicht klappt....


----------



## samorai (17. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Stephan!
Im Dachdeckerhandel gibt es so genannte Wandanschluß-Schienen, die machen selbst eine Rundung mit, dazu Sprengler-Schrauben. Es gibt eine *T*-Form und eine* )* hohlrund Form, die ist hinten geriffelt und gerade ( die Klammer entspricht der Form nicht so ganz).
Ich würde die Klammerform vorziehen, leicht über den Oberschenkel vorgebogen sollte sie Dein Anliegen erfüllen.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Wackenmaniac (21. Aug. 2014)

Hallo zusammen!

Erstmal ein dickes Danke an Ron für den Tip. Habe die letzten zwei Tage versucht die Schienen hier bei uns in der Gegend zu bekommen. Leider ohne Erfolg. Meistens werden nur die normalen Kappleisten angeboten. Könnte die zwar im Netz bestellen, aber bisher hab ich noch keinen Anbieter gefunden, der die normal versendet, sondern immer nur per Spedition. Liegt wohl daran, dass die drei Meter lang sind. Da wir aber nur vier Stück brauchen, möchte ich ungern 50 Euronen für die Spedition hin blättern. Nach Rücksprache mit Naturagart bekommt man die Klemmleisten aber auch wohl per Hand gebogen. Deshalb werden es dann wohl doch die. Die Spenglerschrauben hab ich aber schonmal besorgt. Kannte ich noch gar nicht und sehen nach einer sehr sauberen Lösung aus 

Ansonsten hab ich die Tage noch ein paar Löcher gestopft un heute das Vlies verlegt. Das sieht dann jetzt so aus:

    

Werde mir morgen im Baumarkt noch etwas Panzertape besorgen und das ganze noch etwas sichern. Bevor dann morgen abend die Folie rein kommt mach ich das nochmal ordentlich nass, so dass mir das Vlies nicht hinter der Folie wegrutscht. Helfer habe ich bisher neun Stück. Hoffe mal das reicht. Momentan bin ich noch am überlegen wie wir das am Besten angehen. Entweder machen wir die Folie auf dem Rasen vorher auseinander und tragen die dann rüber, oder aber wir entrollen die erst im Loch. Welches Maß in welche Richtung liegt steht auf der Rolle. Was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## Michael H (21. Aug. 2014)

Hallo

Würde die erst auf dem Rasen ausbreiten und ein wenig in der Sonne liegen lassen . Nach einer halben Stunde in der Sonne ist die viel Geschmeidiger . Ist ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht . Dann mit deinen 9 Mann rüber in dein Loch tragen .


----------



## Wackenmaniac (21. Aug. 2014)

Naja was das geschmeidig angeht mach ich mir da nicht so einen Kopf. Das ist ja EPDM. Da merkt man schon auf der Rolle dass das auch so ganz gut gehen sollte. Hab mal die neue Folie und ein Reststück von der PVC Folie, die vorher drin war, und seit 17 Jahren im Keller schlummerte gleichzeitig in den Händen gehabt. Da liegen von der Formbarkeit schon ziemliche Welten zwischen.

Rein von der Logik würde ich ja sagen dass es besser ist die erst auszurollen und dann rein, allein schon weil man dann besser sieht wie die hinterher liegt bzw. zu liegen kommt. Allerdings hab ich da immer die Befürchtung das irgendwer irgendwo gleich mal hängen bleibt und die Folie beschädigt wird. Weiß zwar, dass eine Folie auch ein bisschen mehr abkann, aber im Zweifelsfall behandel ich die lieber wie ein rohes Ei, als da einmal einen Bock zu schießen....


----------



## samorai (21. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Stephan!
Entweder wie Michael sagt oder noch mal nach der Aufwärmung auf ein Teppichrohr aufwickeln und über den Teich abrollen( bei 9 Mann machen sich dann schon 6 über die Speisen und Getränke her) da würden dann 3 Mann reichen, einer macht den "trocken Schwimmer" und 2 bleiben "auf Land". Ist kein Teppichrohr zur Hand, tun es auch zusammen gesteckte KG-Rohre auf einer breite von/ bis 6m geht es.
Wieso wird das Flies befeuchtet? Nass klebt, trocken nicht. 

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Wackenmaniac (22. Aug. 2014)

Hi,

denke wir werden es so versuchen wie Michael geschrieben hat. Mit dem Abrollen wird das wahrscheinlich etwas zu viel Hampelei auf der Seite mit der Mauer. Befeuchten eigentlich nur deshalb, damit sich das Vlies etwas besser an die Wände schmiegt. Ist halt ein 1000er was etwas steif ist. Werde das aber bereist heute nachmittag machen, dann sollte das bis heute abend nicht mehr ganz so nass sein.


----------



## Wackenmaniac (25. Aug. 2014)

Wollte mich eigentlich schon gestern gemeldet haben, hab dann aber gemerkt, dass ich die Bilder ohne Speicherkarte gemacht habe 

Die Folie liegt jedenfalls. Wir haben das jetzt zu sechst gemacht und die vorher ausgerollt. Dann einmal längs gefaltet um die dann zum Teich zu ziehen. Anschließend auseinander geklappt und dann in das Loch gezogen. Ging schneller als gedacht bzw. befürchtet. Zwei andere Kollegen kamen zwanzig Minuten zu spät und da war die schon drin und die erste Hopfenkaltschorle schon offen 

Am Samstag haben wir dann den Bodenablauf fertig gemacht. Innotec ist zwar ein super Zeug, aber ich werde da in diesem Leben kein Freund mehr von. Immer wenn ich damit arbeite sehe ich danach aus wie Sau. Keine Ahnung warum aber irgendwie ist das immer so. Haben dann bis Sonntag gewartet und dann schonmal Wasser marsch gemacht. Die Idee dahinter war, dass sich die Folie passend setzt und der Anschluss für den Skimmer und den Rücklauf erst dann gemacht werden wenn bis ca. 10 cm unter Unterkante das Wasser steht. Hätte sonst Schiss gehabt, dass mir die Folie an der Stelle reisst wenn ich das direkt verklebe/dichte. Letzteres wurde dann heute in Angriff genommen.

Und so sieht das jetzt aktuell aus:

   

Bisher sind ca. 4 m³ Wasser drin. Hatte etwas mehr erwartet, aber gut. Die Fläche kommt jetzt erst und da muss noch gut ein Meter mehr Wasser nach oben hin rein. Das mit den Falten sieht auf den Bildern dramatischer aus als es ist. Ziehe ich mir immer passend bei steigendem Wasser. Und das ich zuviel Folie bestellt habe ist wohl auch offensichtlich  Aber lieber so, als zu wenig.


----------



## samorai (25. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Stephan!
Zuviel Folie!.....besser als zu wenig, unter Steine oder anderen schweren Teile macht sich aus Sicherheits- Gründen eine zweite Folie immer super! Man kann es als so ne Art "Opfer folie " betrachten und ist damit auf einer sicheren Seite.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Wackenmaniac (25. Aug. 2014)

Genauso ist das 

Da natürlich auch dementsprechend Vlies zu viel ist, können wir jetzt doppelt und dreifach sichern, wenn was in den Teich kommt. Abgesehen davon werden mir wahrscheinlich noch so einige Sachen in den Sinn kommen, wo man das gut für gebrauchen kann....


----------



## samorai (25. Aug. 2014)

Genau Stephan, Veränderungen prägen den Mensch, oder den Teich!
Ich habe immer noch eine Wassermühle im Kopf, wird wahrscheinlich eine "heiden" Arbeit aber den kaputten Winkelschleifer mit der richtigen Übersetzung liegt schon in der Garage bereit. Mal sehen wie lang der Winter wird.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## lotta (25. Aug. 2014)

Hi Stephan,
Ich bereue es sehr,
dass ich meine Folie zu unüberlegt abgeschnitten habe.
Heute gäbe ich was drum, (nach weit mehr Erfahrung)
sie noch am Teichrand hängen zu haben.

Du kannst somit einen ganz prima Uferbereich gestalten, Kapillarsperre sorgfältig verlegen etc.
Schneide nur nicht zu voreilig was davon ab!

Ich bin gespannt auf Deine weiteren Fertigstellungsfotos.
Das wird wohl ein klasse Teich
Gruß Bine


----------



## Wackenmaniac (25. Aug. 2014)

Hi Bine,
an der Natursteinmauer ist es ja relativ klar, wie die Folie dran kommt. Die Leisten von Naturagart sind im übrigen heute gekommen und lassen sich wirklich ganz gut in Form bringen. Beim übrigen Uferbereich hatten wir ursprünglich vor das so zu machen wie es vorher auch war. Auf Grund der überschüssigen Folie und der Tatsache, dass wir 25 Schalungssteine über haben gehen die Überlegungen jetzt eher in die Richtung den Rand damit zu machen. Würde die dann in ein Splitt/Sand/Zement - Gemisch legen, wie wir es mit normalen Randsteinen auch immer gemacht haben. Zusätzlich dann noch innen VA - Stangen (hab ich hier noch rumliegen) reinschlagen um die so noch zu fixieren. Dann gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten. 

Entweder füllen wir die dann komplett mit Beton auf, führen die Folie sowie Vlies über den Rand und fixieren die dann oben. Verkleidung oben würde ich dann mit Holz machen. Oder aber wir füllen die nur halb mit Beton. Rest dann Erde zum bepflanzen. Bei beiden Sachen sieht die außenliegende Seite der Schalungssteine natürlich erstmal etwas bescheiden aus. Aber wenn die erstmal bepflanzt sind würde sich das von selbst erledigen. Bei der anderen Variante würden wir die wahrscheinlich von außen verkleiden. Als Paläontologe hab ich das Glück hin und wieder mal einen Steinbruch von innen zu sehen. Meistens ist es da kein Problem mal etwas mehr mit zu nehmen was die nicht mehr brauchen und soviel ist es in der Summe ja dann auch nicht.

Jedenfalls wäre bei der Methode der Vorteil das ich den Wasserstand noch ein paar cm nach oben ziehen könnte. Mir ist auch bewusst, dass man dafür normal einen Ringanker setzen sollte, aber normal sollte dass auch im Winter nicht so dermaßen arbeiten, wenn ich die Steine vernünftig verankere und ein ordentliches Speisbett mache.

Naja morgen kann ich noch ein bissel röddeln und dann geht es erstmal auf Exkursion mit Studis und anschließend in den Urlaub mit der Liebsten. Die steigt mir nämlich sonst bald aufs Dach, da es seit Wochen nur noch das eine Thema gibt....


----------



## muh.gp (25. Aug. 2014)

Ja, Ja, Ja, der Teichbauer und seine Holde... diese Thematik kommt mir sehr bekannt vor!


----------



## muh.gp (26. Aug. 2014)

Doppelpost, bitte löschen! Danke!


----------



## Wackenmaniac (26. Aug. 2014)

Muss da echt mal sagen, dass ich es da schon sehr gut erwischt habe. Sie wollte von sich aus den Urlaub schon absagen und mir helfen, da sie merkte das mein Zeitplan nicht so ganz aufging. Da jetzt aber erstmal das gröbste weg ist und ich selber den Abstand mal gut gebrauchen kann, möchte ich das einfach nicht. Und überstrapazieren will ich das erst recht nicht. Weshalb man das mit dem aufs Dach steigen auch mit einem  sehen sollte....


----------



## Wackenmaniac (2. Okt. 2014)

Schande über mein Haupt. Mir war gar nicht bewusst wie lange ich mich hier nicht mehr gemeldet habe um ein update zu präsentieren.  
Das lag zum einen daran, dass, wie oben schon geschrieben, erstmal Urlaub anstand und zum anderen, dass ich nur noch am we was machen konnte. Zudem ist mir natürlich erstmal noch was dazwischen gekommen was vorging (Kanalrohr war undicht und wir hatten ein mittelschweres Rattenproblem, aber das ist eine andere Geschichte).

Aber gut, jetzt mal ein paar Bilder wie es aktuell aussieht...

Hier sieht man mal wie das jetzt mit der Natursteinmauer und der Folie aussieht. 

  

Im Prinzp wurde das Vlies und die Folie mit ordentlich sikaflex und der naturagart Leiste festgedübelt und dann das überlappende ebenfalls mit Sikaflex vorne an die Leiste geklebt. Hier mal ein Bild von einer Ecke wo man das noch einigermaßen sieht, da ich da noch etwas am Übergang basteln muss und das erstmal so gelassen habe.

  

Im Vordergrund seht ihr dann auch das ich schonmal ein paar dickere Steine als Begrenzung für den Kies im Flachwasserbereich geklebt habe. Dazu einfach etwas Vlies auf die Folie kleben und dann die Steine auf das Vlies kleben. Ebenfalls alles mit Sikaflex. Bisher hält das ganz gut. So sieht das dann aus einer anderen Sicht aus.

  

So und dann ging es noch am Rand weiter wo keine Mauer steht. Dazu hatte ich ja schon geschrieben, dass ich dafür die übrigen Schalsteine nehmen will. Dass klappt bisher soweit auch ganz gut. Die Steine kommen einfach in ein Betonbett, was etwa Spatentiefe hat. Da liegt zudem 10 mm Stahl drin. Der kommt auch in die Steine selbst. Zudem kommt pro Stein ein Erdspieß bestehend aus einer ein Meter langen VA Gewindestange in M10. Sollte meiner Meinung nach halten. Das sieht dann jetzt so aus.

  

Da kommt dann, wenn die Steine fertig verfüllt sind, das Vlies und die Folie drauf. Anschließend dann die Unterkonstruktion für das Holz und dann das Holz selber. Zur Beetseite hin kann man die Steine gut mit Erde kaschieren. Bisher passt das von der Höhe alles ziemlich gut.
Hoffe das ich mit dem Steine setzen nund verfüllen morgen soweit durch bin.

Drei Pilotfische sind auch schon im Teich und denen geht es bislang ganz gut. Die Algen sind, wie oben zu sehen, auch schon kräftig am Grünen. Aber das ist mir zur Zeit mehr als Recht, da ja noch überhaupt keine Bepflanzung da ist und auch erst nächstes Jahr im Frühjahr kommen wird. 
Wenn der Rand soweit fertig betoniert ist kommt das Wasser komplett rein und die Fische werden umgesetzt. 

Fragen und Kritik sind wie immer ausdrücklich erwünscht und gern gesehen 

Und natürlich gelobe ich Bessereung was die Berichterstattung hier angeht....


----------



## muh.gp (2. Okt. 2014)

Hallo Stephan,

wie schnell die Zeit vergeht. Ich finde dein Werk schon richtig Klasse! Besonders die integrierte alte Mauer ist der Hammer.

Und? Wie sieht der Zeitplan bis zum Winter aus? Was hast du noch vor? Ich drücke dir die Daumen, dass der Herbst schön bleibt, dann geht es auch auf dem Bau schneller... 

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Wackenmaniac (2. Okt. 2014)

Hi und danke für die Blumen,

je nachdem wie der Herbst wird, geht es erstmal mit dem Filterkeller weiter, sobald die Fische drin sind. Möchte da ungern weiter am Teich rumröddeln, da ich mir vorstellen kann, dass, auf Grund der Jahreszeit und dem Umsetzen, die Paddler eh schon Stress genug haben. 

Da muss als nächstes erstmal die Abwasserhaltung und eine kleine Drainage rein. Hab da immer Sickerwasser drin stehen, was mich ein wenig stört. Dann wird wahrscheinlich die zur Garage liegende Seite mit Dichtschlämme behandelt. Da muss irgendwo eine Drainage liegen, da die Steine im unteren Bereich immer nass sind. Werde dann wohl das komplette Mauerwerk noch mit Silolack behandeln. Einfach der Optik halber. Dann kommt Splitt rein und die Platten. Denke, wenn alles klappt und das Wetter mitspielt, hab ich das bis Mitte November fertig. Dann geht es an die Detailplanung für den Filter. Wenn der Winter wieder kein Winter werden sollte könnte es auch passieren, dass ich da gleich im Dezember mit weitermache. Aber das wird sich zeigen. Muss das ganze wahrscheinlich mehr oder weniger vor Ort bauen und da darf es wegen der Kleberei und der Versiegelung halt nicht zu kalt werden....

Ist jetzt halt alles ein bisschen Wetterabhängig, aber da das gröbste weg ist passt das schon. Und das da auch noch einiges im Frühjahr gemacht werden muss, war eh von vornherein klar...


----------



## muh.gp (2. Okt. 2014)

Perfekte Planung!


----------



## lotta (4. Okt. 2014)

Hey Stephan, 
da Du ja Kritik explizit gewünscht hast...
Hier meine Anmerkung:
Die Natursteinmauer ist absolut nach meinem Geschmack,
die Idee mit den Schalsteinen für den Uferbereich, finde ich klasse...
ABER
Die vielen Folienfalten finde ich 
1. nicht so schön
2. eher "Gammeleckenverdächtig"
3.sicher später mal ein Ärgernis für Euch.

Kannst Du die noch besser zurecht ziehen, oder gar mit einem guten Kleber verschließen?
Das würde ich auf jeden Fall unbedingt machen.

Ansonsten ein prima Projekt und super Planung
Gruß Bine


----------



## Michael H (5. Okt. 2014)

lotta schrieb:


> Die vielen Folienfalten finde ich
> 1. nicht so schön
> 2. eher "Gammeleckenverdächtig"
> 3.sicher später mal ein Ärgernis für Euch.
> ...



Morsche

Haben wir denn nicht alle ein Paar Falten ......


----------



## Wackenmaniac (5. Okt. 2014)

Hi zusammen,

also die Falten täuschen auf den Bildern etwas. Im Flachwassbereich liegt das daran, dass ich die Folie gerade umgeschlagen habe um die Schalsteine zu setzen. Die Querfalten an der Natursteinmauer kommen weg. Die sind zur Zeit da, weil die Folie nach unten rutscht wenn man sich an der Mauer entlang hangelt. Hab beim Kleben der Leiste aber drauf geachtet, dass das passt wenn da später Wasser drin steht.

Aber an zwei Stellen passen mir die Falten tatsächlich nicht wirklich in den Kram, da die etwas groß geraten sind. Hatte ja zuerst überlegt die Falten komplett zu kleben, aber da sich das im Tiefwasserbereich besser dargestellt hatte als gedacht, war ich von der Idee wieder abgerückt. Wenn ich meine beiden Problemstellen jetzt nur oben klebe stellt sich mir natürlich die Frage inwiefern sich da trotzdem Gammelecken entwickeln können, da ich die nicht komplett dicht bekommen werde. Deswegen tendiere ich momentan eher dahin das so zu lassen um notfalls manuell mit dem Sauger drunter zu kommen. Aber eine entgültige Enstcheidung ist da noch nicht gefallen....


----------



## Tottoabs (5. Okt. 2014)

Also mit den Falten hätte ich kein Problem.....wenn das Wassser da rein kommt legen die sich schon ziemlich platt. Viel mehr Probleme hätte ich mit den Leisten, welche die Folie festklemmen.....wenn da Wasser rein kommt in den Teich und sich die Folie noch legt, werden sich da möglicherweise ziemliche Spannungen aufbauen und der ganze Kram kann abreißen. Von wo hast du die Leisten.


----------



## Wackenmaniac (5. Okt. 2014)

Hi,

die Leisten habe ich von Naturagart und die sind genau für solche Fälle gedacht. Hatte da auch erst Bedenken dass das reißt. Aber dafür ist da schonmal soviel Wasser rein gekommen, dass man noch trockenen Fusses (manchmal hat das aber auch nicht geklappt) arbeiten konnte. So konnte sich die Folie schonmal soweit setzen. 

Beim anbringen der Leisten, habe ich, wie oben schon beschrieben, auch darauf geachtet, dass genug Folie da ist, so dass die sich noch rein ziehen kann aber möglichst wenig Querfalten kommen. Das ist auch der Grund warum man auf dem Bild mit der Natursteinmauer noch so einige Querfalten am Wasserrand hat. Die muss ich nochmal hochziehen, bevor ich den Teich voll laufen lasse. 

Ansonsten sind bei der ganzen Leisten Aktion gut 18 Kartuschen Sikaflex draufgegangen, so dass ich nicht nur die Schrauben (alle 20 cm) als Fixierung habe sondern sich die Spannung, wenn sie denn kommen sollte, auf die komplette Länge verteilt. Und dann kommt halt noch dazu, dass die Folie aus EPDM ist. Wir haben mit den Abschnitten jetzt noch ein paar lustige Sachen veranstaltet und das Material wird mir immer sympathischer 

Und vom Boden her wird sich da garnix mehr setzen wenn der Teich mal voll. Einfach ein Teufelszeug aus dem die ersten Menschen gemacht worden sein müssen...


----------

